# GTO + Slush?



## The Stamped (Aug 16, 2011)

I am thinking about buying a GTO, but I would like to hear if anyone has any experience with it in the snow/slush. I live in the Milwaukee are and becouae I'm right by the lake we often get a snow/slush mix. I kno snow tires are good for it but i wont have the cash to get them. Right now I drive a 05 Bonnie GXP and it sucks in the snow (which was a surprise to me cuz it's FWD). Also, what problems do GTOs see to have after many miles (ie 70k +) 

Thanks guys.


----------



## The Stamped (Aug 16, 2011)

PS Is it hard to get by in the winter without heated seats?!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You young guys that are spoiled with blackberries, Androids, IPODS heated seats..... try driving a harsh winter in a 60's VW with air-cooled engines.... heated seats would be far from your mind. ...... ..... is it hard to get by in winter without heated seats........ ROFLAMAO.......

NO snip intended,,,,, I just had to laugh at this....... being I am an old man that didn-t have that luxury.....of keeping my ass warm when my feet were frozen


----------



## The Stamped (Aug 16, 2011)

GTO JUDGE said:


> You young guys that are spoiled with blackberries, Androids, IPODS heated seats..... try driving a harsh winter in a 60's VW with air-cooled engines.... heated seats would be far from your mind. ...... ..... is it hard to get by in winter without heated seats........ ROFLAMAO.......
> 
> NO snip intended,,,,, I just had to laugh at this....... being I am an old man that didn-t have that luxury.....of keeping my ass warm when my feet were frozen


LULz I understand. My dad had a 73 firebird when he was growing up n I think he exaggerates how bad it was in the winter because he doesn't really want me to get a goat. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

It will be alot worse then your GXP. Think about it. There not ment to be driven in the snow.


----------



## The_Madcat (Sep 30, 2011)

Heated seats are an easy and relatively cheap upgrade you can do yourself. There is plenty of open spots for the switches in the center console. 

Being RWD and having lots of power isn't a great recipe for snowy driving but if you can afford a second set of rims and Blizzaks, the TC and a fine tuned right foot can make it a lot better.


----------



## The Stamped (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I am fearful of driving one in the snow but ehhhhh I really would like one. Also, is a A4 better in the snow than the M6? I know you can feather the clutch a bit but it's alot harder to rock?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

one drive with mine in freezing rain around Chicago convinced me I needed a Winter driver...BUT...with proper tires you might be fine...there is a LOT of torque and I found the OE B.F. Goodrich tires lacking in cold weather (the OE Bridgestone Summer tires grip would be non existent...)

Bill


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Im sure cold weather tires would make a world of difference. As it gets colder(especially noticeable as it gets below freezing), the tread compound gets closer to its Tg(Glass transition temperature). Basically, as a tire gets colder it hardens. A tire creates grip by being able to flex and as it stiffens grip fall significantly. Imagine a soft gooey rubber vs hard plastic pedal car tires for a drastic comparison. So cold weather tires are about as soft when it is really cold as a summer tire is during a summer day. 

Might want to invest in a winter and summer set of wheels and tires.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You will be fine with a GOOD set of all-seasons... even better with a set of dedicated snow tires. Look into Conti DWS tires.


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

Granted, we don't get the winters here in Oklahoma that you'll get, but I drove mine for my 30 mile commute last winter when we had 10+ inches of snow on the ground without any issue until it came time to park at work, at which point I had to dig in for a parking spot...Having a manual transmission helps but I can tell you that I was REALLY impressed with my apparent mountain goat's sure-footedness in the snow. My last car was a Crapmaro, though so my objectivity in the subject isn't all that objective.


----------



## The Stamped (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys. I've talked it over with my dads friend who's got a GTO any i think i should be ok. i just don't want to reck it! but at this point i'm decided on a GTO, so now begins the hunt i s'pose. Hoping to get a LS2 model but the LS1s are still pretty sexy. plus they've got the better sounding stock exhaust. Thanks again!


----------



## MrGTOZ (Feb 23, 2011)

Jw you don't have any other can u can drive in the winter when u get ur goat? Im gettin an 04 soon and i dont even want it to touch the snow for obvious reasons lol. I've heard horror stories about goats in the snow. But I suppose without a heavy food you can make it through pretty "easily". Anyway if you have another car u can use (ur parents etc.) I would much rather use that in the snow because u dont wanna risk crashing ur brand new goat or even scratching up the bumper from snow and ice. Or maybe u can buy an old subaru for really cheap just as a winter beater to get around in the snow.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> You will be fine with a GOOD set of all-seasons... even better with a set of dedicated snow tires. Look into Conti DWS tires.


Yep!

On my second Winter here.

Just because it's Winter doesn't mean I can't drive a RWD car. I feel bad for the people who settle for a FWD Winter beater.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Can you drive a GTO in the winter? Sure you can but it will be worse than any FWD car both on traction and clearance plus I hate to see another GTO ruined. As the value of these cars has gone down the spelling has followed. . .


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LS2 MN6 said:


> Yep!
> 
> On my second Winter here.
> 
> Just because it's Winter doesn't mean I can't drive a RWD car. I feel bad for the people who settle for a FWD Winter beater.


I wouldn't call it settling at all. Putting around in a hi-po car because it's slippery out isn't exactly driving excitement.


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

I did suprisingly well last year when we got our "blizzard" (12 inches here in OK...). It's all in how you drive. The ground clearance, or lack there-of, should be your biggest concern.


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

get some snow tires and u will be fine...if u know how to drive


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> I wouldn't call it settling at all. Putting around in a hi-po car because it's slippery out isn't exactly driving excitement.


I love powersliding around corners in the snow. As long as you know how to prevent it from breaking out (which means knowing when it starts to slip), is half the fun.

The only time I don't like driving the GTO in the Winter is on thick ice, then when you try to drive straight the car wants to go sideways. You just have to keep the wheel a little off center and slide the car down the road.

I've driven a Jeep in the winter, and I need my 400+ HP year round. I think maybe I could settle for a car that made 325ish in the Winter, but it would still have to be RWD (3-Series type car).


----------



## Glynn (Dec 11, 2011)

jpalamar said:


> You will be fine with a GOOD set of all-seasons... even better with a set of dedicated snow tires. Look into Conti DWS tires.


I've got Continental DWS tires on my Grand Prix and the car feels _next to _unstoppable and I have a video from driving home in a blizzard last year to prove it.

But...even with those on my GTO, I wouldn't want to drive two feet in winter conditions in the GTO (I learned that lesson the hard way two weeks ago).


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

This thread is really lame. It died for a week or so (twice) and then, for some perverse reason, someone decides to bring it back. Those who want to drive them in the winter will. Those that don't; won't. There's no point in trying to convince each other to adopt the other position. I don't have to worry about those conditions where I live but, if I did, I'd drive something more suited for those conditions when it was necessary. IMO, a GTO is not. Someone who has to discuss with others whether or not to drive one in slush likely shouldn't.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

if you get a GTO for winter driving  but in the summer time its aarty:


there simply not made for winter, slush. in my case rain. HP over the weight of the car .z rated tires no tread to track. nothing about this has any answer for winter conditions.

i have to agree with the posting above this . i wasted my time writing this . i should just delete it.


----------

